# 2012 cruze ltz - recalls #12213A, #14801A AND water pump failure #14371B



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I have a feeling that the person you talked to was really a specialized answering service. They're not part of the dealership, but they answer the phones and can enter things in the computer. But the fact they're not really part of the dealership can lead to the classic "left hand doesn't know what the right hand is doing" syndrome.


----------



## IraqVet2008 (Dec 29, 2017)

That's what came to my mind as well. But I suppose that service saves them money! Not having to give me a loaner vehicle for a recall probably did as well.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

With past experience at dealers, the recalls being the only scheduled thing makes sense because they KNOW you need those, any other issue you may have is usually only "noted" and they "look into it" when you get there. Just because you (the owner) KNOW what the issue is, doesn't mean that's the issue (to them) so they don't schedule ahead for it. 

Typically, when calling a dealer and asking for service you get connected directly to service advisors that work at the literal physical counter you'd be pulling up to, if that was not the case then I'm not sure who you spoke with.

If I were you I would try another dealer, no matter how inconvenient, because it doesn't seem like this dealer has great customer service and will likely burn you more in the near future.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I had the same problem with my hyundai. Made 2 appoints at 2 dealers with arrangements for a loaner car so they could keep the car for the week to fix the posi traction. Both times got told they're a month out on warranty work and no loaner cars were available. Add to that the 180 degree stock thermostat for lousy heat. It got traded for my cruze. 

From start to finish. Hyundai has been my only crap for customer service. The salesman was the only good guy. Even the finance guy had an attitude.


----------



## IraqVet2008 (Dec 29, 2017)

You guys weren't kidding. 

Walked in to pay for services (leak on the coolant line as well). They said it was running great and ready. I paid them. Guy said he would go grab my car.

Instead he walked back with the mechanic and they explained the car started having white smoke coming out the exhaust.suspected a blown head gasket. Said they wouldny be able to diagnose further intul tuesday. 

Wow.


----------



## Dumb Dutchman (Nov 7, 2020)

IraqVet2008 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I recently discovered I have been living under a rock so I should get in touch with the Cruze community! I have been having some frustrating problems with my Cruze this past week.
> 
> ...


Service garages charge what they want prices vary. My daughters 2011 Cruze has 147k and needs a water pump. That’ll be #6. Also replaced temp sensor housing and reservoir. Chevy Cruze piece of junk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Dumb Dutchman said:


> Service garages charge what they want prices vary. My daughters 2011 Cruze has 147k and needs a water pump. That’ll be #6. Also replaced temp sensor housing and reservoir. Chevy Cruze piece of junk


Welcome Aboard!

If you spend some time on this forum and properly fix a few items and then maintain it, you may well change your mind.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

